# Slow Motion Switch Machines for G scale??



## Thud_11 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all,

I’m currently in the process of building my first indoor g scale layout, and I’m interested in any options I might have for slow motion throwing of my turnouts.

I couldn’t find anything recent searching the forums here, and a search online reveals that the perfect product for this—the Aristocraft electric turnout #11298—went away along with the company.

Are there any other similar machines? Do you have any other recommendations given I will be using an ESU 50310 DCC system (the first time using DCC)? Can I make use of any of the numerous digital and standard servos I have on hand I’ve used building large model airplanes?

Thanks all for your input!!

My progress so far on the layout:


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can use pneumatic switch motors, and put a "restrictor" in the air line, essentially a small orifice to limit air flow.

I control my turnouts with DCC, but you can use manual toggles too... 






Air Operated Switches


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You might get some ideas from this thread on LSC:
Large Scale Central - Advanced Forum Detail Topic - Servo controlled turnouts/points


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I use the *Circuitron Tortoise* machines and I am extremely satisfied. I use center off momentary contact toggles though that's not required for these machines.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI, MD makes many swirch machine controls and even have a unit to replace the motor in the LGB EPL drive.





micron-dynamics - DIGITAL







www.md-electronics.de


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

But can they run in slow motion? That is the key I believe, and the thread title.

Greg

p.s. I think the servo idea would be neat, but I did not see speed control in the link provided. I do have the Tam Valley servo controllers that are also mentioned in that thread, and they indeed allow you to control the speed of the servo. I use them on my Z scale layout.





__





Tam Valley Depot






www.tamvalleydepot.com





I don't really like servos, because in my experience, they have to draw current all the time, to ensure pressure of the points against the stock rails. Trying to keep them adjusted to just the right spot never worked well for me, keeping them pressed up against the stock rail means they need to be active, i.e. drawing current.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> But can they run in slow motion? That is the key I believe, and the thread title.
> 
> Greg
> 
> p.s. I think the servo idea would be neat, but I did not see speed control in the link provided.


I think Dan is referring to the SWD unit by MD Electronics


https://www.md-electronics.de/sitecake-content/0609d9f4-86c1-11e7-8d78-000000000000-1.pdf



TrainLi used to sell a servo-controlled switch machine compatible with LGB etc turnouts - I don't know what happened to that. Dan probably knows.

Knute


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it was clear that Dan was talking about the MD units, we are both on GScaleCentral, where they come up often.

The TrainLi one is no longer sold, it was very problematic, I have used 3 different versions of them and it was a real learning experience about some of the unwritten DCC programming eccentricities in Europe. I was using them when they first appeared, and I'm pretty sure they are on my site, for helping anyone who still has them.

Yes the MD units can have speed set. I have not used any of them yet, but they have a turntable controller I have been eyeing. Thanks for the link to the manual.

Greg


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

The folks In Germany at md-electronics have a motor drive you can insert into the LGB switch housing.
And they have a servo drive with adjustable switching speed.
They call it SWD, SERVOWEICHENANTRIEB.


----------



## EDHRailroad (Mar 14, 2020)

I was looking around for a Bluetooth solution for my shelf line where human interaction would be awkward. Came up with an idea of a Raspberry Pi with built in BT and WiFi and an add-on servo controller module. It can control up to 4 servos and is quite small. Trick would be to get it all programmed up and a nice UI on the front end for a phone app. Down side is, that is all foregien to me as I am QA so I break it not make it. Up side, I know an alpha Geek that does Pi programming so I am gonna kick the idea around with him. Could all be hidden in a track side box and run off either track power, aux power, or even battery backed solar for outside. Right now it is just a wet dream but will see how far I get.


----------

